# Yoga



## LostOne (Jan 30, 2009)

So I've been taking yin yoga classes for the past few months. The sessions are so introspective and force me to be honest with myself in a way I'm often not. They always grant me a peace during the practice and a while after, but there's a huge drawback. This personal openness and honesty makes it impossible to pretend. I can't bury my emotions or act tough or distract myself or anything anymore because it's so blatantly obvious that I'm lying to myself.

It kind of woke up my emotions and while that's good during the peaceful moments, I'm now feeling those dark depressions that controlled my life in the past before I learned to pretend.

The thing is, I don't want to pretend anymore. I want to be better. That's why I'm afraid of medication. I don't want a quick fix or to bury my personality, I want to learn how to be meet people who will accept my sensitivity and affection. 

I want to keep going to classes because of the good feelings they bring, but I'm afraid of the bad ones that follow. It's so much easier to deal when you shut your feelings off.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Why bother lie to yourself? Even if you put on an act, it isn't like some can't through the facade. You have to eventually in come to terms with the feelings you have, forgive yourself. 

I'm sure you know the answers like everyone inside us knows what they need to do to overcome it and most of the time, the answer is hard to accept. It's whether we are willing to do it. 

And people who take Yoga generally are pretty cool, open, and in touch with their emotions. So try to think that when you go to class, who knows, you might end up talking to someone!


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

I saw that many people are unrealistically optimistic in life. There are so many people who should or must be ashamed of themselves but they are very contend. 

So it is good thing to face the realities but it is a natural human characteristic that we should have self esteem higher than we deserve.

I think there must be a balance we can not keep pretending but we should sometimes look around compare ourselves with other people. I mean what did we do wrong to have lower self esteem than other people?

I think you are on the right way on doing yoga, but sometimes it helps to look around too see people. 

Actually I tried conclude but found out I did not understand you much. Were you acting tough or ignoring SA and now you want to beat it? 

The more you think about SA it gets harder to overcome. 

Don't forget

"Courage is not being fearless it is doing what you have to do although you fear" 

I think Napoleon said this. If you read Brando's autobiography you see once again how he feared or was anxious but did not let those emotions take him.


----------



## striker (Jun 20, 2008)

I'll give a related yogic perspective on this. While its tough to continue, the question to ask yourself is, would you rather let the emotions come out (benficial) or store them deep in your body.

Now your sadhaka pitta is disturbed. you can control it with your diet while continuing your practice. If you want calibrate the postures to see what is causing this. The hips store a lot of emotional stuff.

http://books.google.com/books?id=Mo...X&oi=book_result&resnum=9&ct=result#PPA170,M1

- Eat more sweet, bitter, astringent stuff.

- see if you can get hold of rose oil or rose water and take it orally.

- if you want to research more look up Sadhaka pitta

Your diet might also be causing a part of this. If you post your typical diet I can look into it.


----------

